# 98 frontier won't start



## 2gooses (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a 98 frontier that won't start. if I turn the key all I hear is the fuel pump energizing and then nothing at all not even a click! I've tried jump starting it and put a new battery in. but I still get nothing. I made sure the switch for the clutch was not stuck. the truck has not been driven for 1 month, it never gave a problem before this. does anyone have any idea what i should try next. all reply's will greatly appreciated!! thanks D.adams (dead nissan in new england)


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your connections at the starter.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Check your battery fuse (probably 100A). It should be buried deep within the fuse box in your engine bay. If the battery fuse blows you'll find that everything works except starting the car. If the fuse is fine, your starter might have seized. Try tapping it with a wrench that sometimes cracks them loose so they start. Then replace it!


- Greg -


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't have my 98 fronty shop manual with me or I would look up the starter circuit. However, I'll just mention that my '86.5 HB did the same thing and it was the starter relay. If the 98s have a similar plug-in type relay (about half the size of a pack of cigs), that would be what I'd look for.

-tf


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

My 1998 Frontier 4 cyl 5 speed with 100K miles needed a new starter. It was tough to get to the bolts for it, later heard it was easier if one used a 1/4 inch ratchet wrench than 3/8. Also hard to squeeze the starter out, I did it through the side after taking off the RF wheel. At least it's worked fine since then, cost me $150 lifetime at Carquest, didn't want to go cheaper as R&R was a bitch.


----------



## Houstonduckman (Dec 12, 2005)

2gooses said:


> I have a 98 frontier that won't start. if I turn the key all I hear is the fuel pump energizing and then nothing at all not even a click! I've tried jump starting it and put a new battery in. but I still get nothing. I made sure the switch for the clutch was not stuck. the truck has not been driven for 1 month, it never gave a problem before this. does anyone have any idea what i should try next. all reply's will greatly appreciated!! thanks D.adams (dead nissan in new england)


I hate to suggest this to you, but if you have over 80k on it it might be the timing belt, my 2000 did something similar and after $750 and a tow to the shop, I found out what the problem was.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

2gooses said:


> I have a 98 frontier that won't start. if I turn the key all I hear is the fuel pump energizing and then nothing at all not even a click! I've tried jump starting it and put a new battery in. but I still get nothing. I made sure the switch for the clutch was not stuck. the truck has not been driven for 1 month, it never gave a problem before this. does anyone have any idea what i should try next. all reply's will greatly appreciated!! thanks D.adams (dead nissan in new england)


If you have a voltmeter connect it across the battery conncetors while trying to start the truck. Also, watch the dome light while starting. If the battery voltage does not drop significantly below 12 volts and the dome light does not dim then the starting system is not drawing any power. This suggests a bad solenoid, ignition switch, starter motor, an open safety switch, a blown fuse, or bad connections between those components. If the battery voltage drops to between 9 to 10 volts then the engine should be turning. If the engine does not turn look for a bad starter or something locking the engine to keep it from turning (you replaced the battery so I'm ruling that out).


----------



## 2gooses (Dec 11, 2005)

*thank,s everbody!!*

I tried hitting the starter with a rubber mallet a few times and it started up. (houston I always thought my 2.4l engine has a timing chain)


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

2gooses said:


> I tried hitting the starter with a rubber mallet a few times and it started up. (houston I always thought my 2.4l engine has a timing chain)


1) The 2.4 does have a timing chain.

2) We never hit anything with a mallet or hammer. We perform "percussive maintenance" (also a good technique for repairing PC's).


----------

